# is this collection full for listeners ?



## sa3er (Oct 3, 2009)

Harry Amon Music Collection

is that full  (i want download that collection from itunes)


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

hi!

i'm not sure what you mean be 'full'. if you mean complete, no. some of the selections are excerpts from larger works.
if you have no or little 'classical' music in your personal collection of recordings then this collection would be a fine place to start. enjoy it 

dj


----------



## sa3er (Oct 3, 2009)

which song it haven't ?


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Thats a terrible collection


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

ARGH! That list is murder  

I couldn't live with myself if I had only one movement from a particular piece. Even if I _never_ listen to _any_ of an entire piece, I still like to collect full works just for the sake of having them so that, maybe with time, I can eventually appreciate them more! And cutting out parts from individual movements is just unspeakable... I think there's a difference between being a "selective customer" as he says, and just not getting the music at all and solely looking for tunes 

Anyway, to answer the original question, what do you mean by 'full'? Are all of the individual works listed full themselves? Obviously not, as the author stated before the list. Even if all of the listed pieces were complete, there are many terrible gaps and it's a very modest selection. It might be a good place to start if you're utterly clueless, otherwise it's nothing to be excited about.


----------



## Cortision (Aug 4, 2009)

If I may offer an opinion, its quite a strange list. For example, is Louis Armstrong (among other odd names listed) classical? The definition of what is or isn't 'classical' is problematic but I think Louis Armstrong himself would be very bemused my this! A second problem - Sometimes the pieces are listed by performer, other times by composer. I have to admit this drives me crazy. List it either under one, or the other. Or else have two lists sorted both ways. Imagine if your local library had some books sorted under title, others under auther, others yet under genre; without any subclassifications. The result would be chaos!

Further, as Polednice said, the idea of chopping out the tunes from major works makes me feel queezy. If you were lucky enough to own a great painting, would you get out you scissors and cut out the background? I rather hope not. Why do it with music?


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

sa3er:

just get the music and listen to it. we all start somewhere.

dj


----------



## starleaf (Oct 25, 2009)

I cannot believe you've got so many collection.Amazing!


----------



## nickgray (Sep 28, 2008)

_I ripped the CDs with Windows Media Player as WMA lossless (470 to 940 kbit/s), and then I re-mastered the files with an audio editor (Noise Reduction, Adjust Volume…) before saving them as WMA 128 kbit/s._

That's a criminal offense, no less. And considering that the guy collects movements instead of full works... yuck... this is one of the main reasons the word 'misanthropy' exists.


----------



## Ignis Fatuus (Nov 25, 2008)

nickgray said:


> _I ripped the CDs with Windows Media Player as WMA lossless (470 to 940 kbit/s), and then I re-mastered the files with an audio editor (Noise Reduction, Adjust Volume…) before saving them as WMA 128 kbit/s._
> 
> That's a criminal offense, no less. And considering that the guy collects movements instead of full works... yuck... this is one of the main reasons the word 'misanthropy' exists.


No Beethoven is why the word 'misanthropy' exists!

But seriously, no. That isn't the full collection of the classsical period of music . Actually I don't think putting your own CD's on your computer should be illegal, infact they're thinking of allowing it here in Britain. The real criminal offense is encoding them at 128 kbit/s .


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Cutting passages out of works (editing them) is fairly close to sacrilege, in my opinion. I agree with Cortision.

As far as the list is concerned, it's not bad if that's your taste. No list can ever be "full" or "complete" (if that's what you mean?). But I'd definitely urge you to try an listen to complete, unedited, works because that's how the composer intended them to be in the first place...


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

When I first saw this thread, I thought "I sure wouldn't trade _my_ collection for the one cited in the opening post." Then again, perhaps the person who put it together wouldn't trade his assiduously-edited pieces for my discs, either...

The implication that the collector involved has put some time into a process that he views as a distillation of Classical Music into its finest essences is just something that I have no answer for, except for a facial expression. Among the "smilies," the one that comes closest is: .

Having said that, I'm in agreement with the contributors who've said that many of the works listed are a pretty good place to start.

Oh, and for a trip down Memory Lane (or is it the road to the House of Horrors?), follow the link and have a look at the comment posted by "Anonymous" there in the 'knol.' Experienced readers of this board will find a certain familiarity to those words...


----------



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

Cortision said:


> as Polednice said, the idea of chopping out the tunes from major works makes me feel queezy. If you were lucky enough to own a great painting, would you get out you scissors and cut out the background? I rather hope not. Why do it with music?


 If it were reversible, and it was the only portion of the painting you enjoyed, why not?

I do not enjoy the entire 'Carmen', but there are portions that I love, etc


----------

